# Hamburger Cook Tonight



## Greg Rempe (Oct 4, 2005)

The pictures actually speak for _*THEMSELVES!!*_

<iframe name="SnapGeniePlayer" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" src="http://www.snapgenie.com/ConfInt/snapgenie/LaunchButton.aspx?userid=5C7F4A1B-E167-4D06-8F58-1B0638B80ECB&album=3D4FEC6C-A164-4F59-B6E3-73E17EBC85BE&albumcode=YL2EJNN3" frameborder="0" width="200" height="140" scrolling=no noresize>Please upgrade to a browser that will support IFrames.</iframe>


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

That was friggin' great!  Didn't know you had it in you...    

 :!:  :!:  :!:


----------



## Griff (Oct 4, 2005)

Wowser. That snap-genie thing puts a whole new depth to a picture album.

Griff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 4, 2005)

Great picture thingy! How come you didn't feed the kids????


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 4, 2005)

That is real cool Greg.  But can we block Woodman from using it?  I see a full length feature in the works already. :grin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

txpgapro said:
			
		

> That is real cool Greg.  But can we block Woodman from using it?  I see a full length feature in the works already. :grin:


   OMG ~ The Interesting Feature!!


----------



## Finney (Oct 5, 2005)

Good job Greggie.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow, talking pictures, what will they think of next? :grin:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 5, 2005)

Look good Greg. 

Nice Breast PUMP. :grin:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 5, 2005)

Very Cool


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 5, 2005)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Look good Greg.
> 
> Nice Breast PUMP. :grin:



Thanks for noticing, Scotty!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 5, 2005)

Rempe, you never cease to amaze me!  Not sure if that's good or not!  Great feature, great show, great looking food!  Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 5, 2005)

Well, I was more trying to use the software than anything else...sorry to disappoint you guys with the lack of burgers!


----------



## Airboss (Oct 7, 2005)

This is amazing!  There is no limit to the length, depth and breadth of this website.  And there's something new every darn week!  Great job son!


----------



## BigGQ (Oct 8, 2005)

Real neat presentation. 

Gotta catch up with the times and get me a digital camera!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2005)

BigGQ said:
			
		

> Real neat presentation.
> 
> Gotta catch up with the times and get me a digital camera!


So does Finney!    :grin:


----------



## Finney (Oct 8, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> BigGQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was gonna say that.  Decided against it. :-(


----------



## Airboss (Oct 8, 2005)

Let me help with your decision to go "digital."  http://www.kodak.com

Give the "It's a place called Kodak" section a look.  You won't be sorry.


----------

